# PETA Uses "Microwave Baby" Case as Billboard Inspiration



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Those people are twisted. They will fight tooth and nail for an animal's rights and ignore the murder of the unborn child.
Sick.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

They have nothing to back up what they are saying so they use inapropriate pics and messages to catch peoples attention. That is why only people with mental disorders follow them.


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

I think this billboard is just stupid... what they are trying to compare doesn't even come close! APPLES TO APPLES not apples to oranges come on. If we weren't supposed to eat them why do they taste so good? Why is 
our body designed to eat meat?

Ignore their radical claims for the most part, besides they can't be that big of a threat I mean if they don't want to hurt the animals I doubt they aren't armed


----------



## KeeganA (Jul 6, 2011)

"Oh look a human died... sad, OH MY GOD THAT PIG IS IN A CAGE! HELP IT!" 

Idiots... thats all I can really say.


----------



## wolfkiller (Mar 23, 2010)

why is it the only place i have to hear about PETA nuts is right on the hunting sites/forums i like to visit? just ignore these people already guy's, everyone else has about a decade ago!


----------



## pocketgunner22 (Nov 19, 2010)

BTW just food for thought if you do the research PETA, so called animal saviors doesnt save anything..... year after year they put down more cats and dogs than they rehome, and not by a small margine either, they put down thousands of animals every year and rehome maybe a few.... stupid liberals.


----------



## FFKenyon (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow those people are messed up!!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

wolfkiller said:


> why is it the only place i have to hear about PETA nuts is right on the hunting sites/forums i like to visit? just ignore these people already guy's, everyone else has about a decade ago!


Because they are not going away and their budget is rather large. These people do not understand logic and the uninformed public buys into their "message" because they do not know any better. We need to be as active as they are. We lost dove hunting in Michigan due to apathy and it could happen to other forms of hunting if we do not stay vigilant. Yes, giving them attention does bolster their egos but not addressing it and thinking they will go away is just what they want us to do!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> Because they are not going away and their budget is rather large. These people do not understand logic and the uninformed public buys into their "message" because they do not know any better. We need to be as active as they are. *We lost dove hunting in Michigan due to apathy and it could happen to other forms of hunting *if we do not stay vigilant. Yes, giving them attention does bolster their egos but not addressing it and thinking they will go away is just what they want us to do!


Exactly!


----------

